# new member sends greetings from vancouver, BC



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

hey nice forum, i've been lurking awhile here learning some stuff so decided to join today. Heres my brief bio about me: me and my 2 teenage sons started boarding 2 yrs ago. We took 2 all-day private lessons to speed the learning curve up. So first season we had about 6 days on the hill, mostly icy so did not progress very much. Next season way better snow and so learned way more.. maybe 12 days on the hill total. This past season 08/09 was awesome! I logged 30 days, slow start to season but then LOTS of pow later on. We did Sunpeaks 4 days, Whistler 4 days , the rest was Cypress, grouse, seymour, and Hemlock. Sunpeaks just before Christmas dipped to minus 28C on the hill, not including wind. Goggles kept icing up on all of us. Younger son got frostnip on fingers. Cold! 
I really progressed alot this yr, I pass more riders than riders who pass me now, so i feel pretty good about that. Also learned how to strap in real quick while standing up, no more sitting down in the snow for me:thumbsup: I notice most riders sit down, including my sons:laugh: I'm 47 and loving it.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I hear ya on the sitting down thing....I rode the K2 clicker step-in bindings for a couple seasons, so I got real used to being upright getting into bindings. When I transitioned back to strap bindings there was no way I was going to sit down and strap in.


----------

